# Outdoor rustic cooking in India



## jd_1138 (Aug 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUlpqtz1gv4&t=59s

I thought this was pretty interesting to see one man prepare enough food for about 100 people (homeless, poor).

I like those huge pans.  Now I want to make some fried chicken, yummy.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 29, 2017)

What I think is great is how everyone is always trying to get the best, latest most popular gadget or appliance.  This guy, throws a few cinder blocks together, a large pot, not a utensil in sight, and cooks the mother load of food under extremely primitive circumstances.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2017)

Very cool. Check out his excellent wet-hand dry-hand technique 

Larry, he does have a spider for taking the chicken out of the oil. It's very impressive, though.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 30, 2017)

Fascinating and all about doing for others.. 

Free range chickens too...  


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2017)

Look at the size of those drumsticks...


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 1, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Look at the size of those drumsticks...



Yeah they're huge.  Organic free range chicken.

I like how the young man (the one filming I guess) says "KFC!" when he sees the first batch out of the fryer.  They probably do have KFC's in the larger cities in India, but it's probably a super rare treat to eat at a place like that.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 1, 2017)

If I tried to squat for even two minutes, I'd be a hurting unit.  Heck, who am I fooling, I'd probably tip over.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2017)

Great video!

Two things I found interesting.

The lack of seasonings other than salt and the use of all of those shiny new aluminum pans to deliver the chicken.  I expected a heavy use of spices in the coating mix and a simple wax paper bag to hold the individual servings of chicken.


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 1, 2017)

bakechef said:


> If I tried to squat for even two minutes, I'd be a hurting unit.  Heck, who am I fooling, I'd probably tip over.



Me too.  He has a little red plastic low chair/pedestal thing.  I'd be sitting on that.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 2, 2017)

jd_1138 said:


> Yeah they're huge.  Organic free range chicken.
> 
> I like how the young man (the one filming I guess) says "KFC!" when he sees the first batch out of the fryer.  They probably do have KFC's in the larger cities in India, but it's probably a super rare treat to eat at a place like that.



They do have KFC in India. When I was working in Pakistan they also had KFC. Lot more expensive than the local places. But they people who could afford it would go due to knowing the food was cooked in hygienic conditions.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 2, 2017)

powerplantop said:


> They do have KFC in India. When I was working in Pakistan they also had KFC. Lot more expensive than the local places. *But they people who could afford it would go due to knowing the food was cooked in hygienic conditions.*




That's interesting... Something we normally assume...  

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Sep 2, 2017)

But street food, in general,  just tastes so much better...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2017)

roadfix said:


> But street food, in general,  just tastes so much better...


Must be all that delicious bacteria...


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 2, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Must be all that delicious bacteria...



A lot of the super popular street food vendors are probably not serving bacteria ridden food because if their patrons got sick, they'd stop buying food there.  A lot of the street food vendors have tons of regulars lined up to buy.  That's why you kinda want to ask where the locals eat.

Plus the way a lot of it is cooked (in hot oil) and then handed to you, the bacteria would not survive the cooking process.  The popular ones that are popular with the locals and get great reviews probably have it down to a science.  They probably know how much meat to order, keep in on ice, etc..

At least I hope!    There's a cool channel on YouTube called the Food Ranger where he eats a lot of street food and also food at small restaurants in Asia.  He's from Canada and is married to a Chinese woman.

But yep food safety is important.  I saw a news story that some refrigerator food trucks in the USA aren't safe.  All those trucks (including the big rigs) that are supposed to be kept at a certain temp..  Sometimes the fridge units stop working, and they just deliver the food that may have sat in a hot truck for days.  Or the drivers will shut the fridge units off to save fuel.  So if you ever get sick making food that you yourself made at home, that might be why.  And there aren't enough police and inspection stations to catch them.  Some get caught and cited.


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 2, 2017)

Here's some industrial sized cooking.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T28pIq-5mU


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2017)

jd_1138 said:


> A lot of the super popular street food vendors are probably not serving bacteria ridden food because if their patrons got sick, they'd stop buying food there.  A lot of the street food vendors have tons of regulars lined up to buy.  That's why you kinda want to ask where the locals eat.
> 
> Plus the way a lot of it is cooked (in hot oil) and then handed to you, the bacteria would not survive the cooking process.  The popular ones that are popular with the locals and get great reviews probably have it down to a science.  They probably know how much meat to order, keep in on ice, etc..
> 
> ...


I was partly joking, but have you ever been to Mexico? Are you familiar with Montezuma's revenge? Getting tacos on the street in Mexico is not recommended because the water they rinse the vegetable toppings in is not clean. Also, locals often have immunities to pathogens that visitors don't have.


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 3, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I was partly joking, but have you ever been to Mexico? Are you familiar with Montezuma's revenge? Getting tacos on the street in Mexico is not recommended because the water they rinse the vegetable toppings in is not clean. Also, locals often have immunities to pathogens that visitors don't have.



Yeah I've heard of that.  I've never been to Mexico.  I have been to Canada many times, though.  Thankfully I've never had any Montezuma's Revenge in clean Canada.  lol.

Next time I go there, I need to try some poutine.


----------

